
Show HN: Decision record – how to improve teamwork decisions by using templates - jph
https://github.com/joelparkerhenderson/decision_record
======
xwowsersx
This just seems like a whole lot of structure imposed on what are,
essentially, "notes". It's not like it makes any special tooling possible
either - the section on using DR with tools lists Google Drive and git...I'm
not trying to crap on this, but it seems like a lot of time spent on a hollow
pursuit.

~~~
jph
Thanks for commenting. Can you help me understand your comment more?

When you and your teammates want to make a significant decision (such as what
technology to choose), and you want to do evaluations and communications, how
do you do it?

~~~
xwowsersx
We talk in person or use Slack. We certainly don't impose some conventions on
how to have the discussion. This is the kind of thing where even we took the
time to use DR, we'd never use it again.

~~~
yitchelle
I guess talking in person or over slack would facilitate the need to discuss
the pros, cons, impact etc. of the decision.

How do you socialise the decision to the rest of the current and future team?

------
jph
I'm the author and I welcome constructive advice.

This repo is a generalization of a sibling repo for architecture decision
records.

